# Need backup help in Waterbury CT area... please read



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

I was recently diagnosed with colon & liver cancer. I am having surgery tommorow morning. I own/run a small family owned contracting business. We have a hand full of long time good plowing customers in our area. Dr's can't really tell me how long my recovery will take. I will be starting chemo a few weeks after my surgery. If it does not start snowing until December sometime, I might be OK. But we are not sure. I am in a tough spot. If I let my accounts go, there will be no money coming into my household. If I keep them, I need backup just in case. I am searching for a small operation like myself in the greater Waterbury area that may be willing to assist me as needed. Possibly subcontract a couple out to a reliable person if we can work the numbers out. So, if you have any interest in discussing this and you meet the criteria, (obviously need decent equipment & plowing insurance) please contact me via plowsite, or my direct email >>> [email protected]

Also I have a bunch of residentials that might be part of the deal as well.

Thanks you for reading.


----------

